# Training with a pro



## AndroSport (Jan 25, 2013)

So I felt like I needed to raise the bar a bit and push myself... started working with a local professional bodybuilder.

I had all my measurements done and BF testing etc hen he made some tweaks to my diet... I was unsure on that part at first because it didnt seem like enough food but I swear to god ive never felt better. Dont get me wrong i felt good before and i am happy with my progress but i didnt have that "feeling of being on" like i used to and my pumps weren't all that great. Now I am getting a pump just shaking up my protein drinks lol.

Anyway he is kicking my ass in the gym when I go train with him. It trips me out because im doing about half the amount of exercises i usually do and spend half the time i usually do in the gym but i end up 10x as sore in the following days. I fucking LOVE it!

Its not really in the cards financially with all i have going on right now to do his "full package" and hes cool with that. None the less he will work with me as I can manage.

He asked me if I want to compete... I told him i feel like i am way behind where i need to be for that and have a long way to go but that I would like to point myself in that direction and if things shape up then I wouldn't mind competing. I am a little concerned that I'm getting into the game too late personally but I asked him his "honest" opinion and that i didn't want smoke blown up my ass. He said its never too late and that he very rarely tells anyone he thinks they should compete but that he thinks I could do well. 

Not sure what I will do but my goal will be to train like I am going to be competing and if it ends up that I just get hyooog and ripped again then my reward is an awesome body/physique... if it works out that I can one day compete then that would be awesome too.

Feeling good right now and wishing I was able to train with him more but will take it as I can.

Andro Update Over


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

Compete Andro. It takes you to a whole other level.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome to hear bro! Keep at it! If u got props from a pro take it and run with it man!!


----------



## Georgia (Jan 25, 2013)

Compete bro! And man thong pics of your poses please!


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 25, 2013)

That's awesome bro! You need to post up what you doing that you're spending half the time and getting that sore from. 

What was your diet before that you feel so much better now?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 25, 2013)

Pics in a speedo orbit didn't happen.  Da fuck!!


----------



## DF (Jan 25, 2013)

Good stuff Andro go for it!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 25, 2013)

nice bro.... think about the stage.  id love to do it if i had more time to myself.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 25, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Compete bro! And man thong pics of your poses please!



So you have pics without the man thong and now you want them WITH?


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Compete Andro. It takes you to a whole other level.



This is what I want... Whether I'm good at BB or not.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement... I am seeing him again soon


----------



## Cashout (Jan 25, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> This is what I want... Whether I'm good at BB or not.



That is the key mindset. BB as a sport or whatever folks want to call it, is about other people judging you. That means that they are applying their paradigm of what is "good" or "best" to your efforts. You don't need to subscribe to another person's standards of "good" to enjoy what you do and see it as "good" in your own view of the world. 

From someone who has competed at the national level, I can tell you that I have seen to many guys allow judges and their opinions of their physiques distort the love of the activity. 

Compete to allow yourself to set and fulfill your own personal goals. Use competition as a yard stick to measure where you are and how far you have come and WHERE YOU WANT TO GO.

Don't use it to compare yourself to others.

That's my two cents. 

Carry on.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 25, 2013)

Cashout said:


> *Compete to allow yourself to set and fulfill your own personal goals. Use competition as a yard stick to measure where you are and how far you have come and WHERE YOU WANT TO GO.
> 
> Don't use it to compare yourself to others.*
> 
> Carry on.



This is the best advice you will ever get IMO. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 25, 2013)

Cashout said:


> That is the key mindset. BB as a sport or whatever folks want to call it, is about other people judging you. That means that they are applying their paradigm of what is "good" or "best" to your efforts. You don't need to subscribe to another person's standards of "good" to enjoy what you do and see it as "good" in your own view of the world.
> 
> From someone who has competed at the national level, I can tell you that I have seen to many guys allow judges and their opinions of their physiques distort the love of the activity.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice, brother, I am elated to be the beneficiary of one of your pearls of wisdom... It means a lot.

I will hold on to this, I promise.

Much respect!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2013)

Props for taking things to the next level, Andro!


----------

